# VILNIUS | HERO | 55m | 15 fl | U/C



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

HERO - business center


HERO (business center), on Kalvarijų g. 24A (Šnipiškės) is undergoing, developer Realco. Construction dates: 2022 Q4 - 2023




citify.eu


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras „Hero“ Kalvarijų g. (buv. PC „Ibrahim“) - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras „Hero“ Kalvarijų g. (buv. PC „Ibrahim“)



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras „Hero“ Kalvarijų g. (buv. PC „Ibrahim“) - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras „Hero“ Kalvarijų g. (buv. PC „Ibrahim“)



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras „Hero“ Kalvarijų g. (buv. PC „Ibrahim“) - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras „Hero“ Kalvarijų g. (buv. PC „Ibrahim“)



www.miestai.net


----------

